# Episode 21: Mission Impossible III / Nacho Libre



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Your mission *DVD Marquee* listeners (should you decide to accept it), is to enjoy early peeks at two much anticipated discs: *Nacho Libre* and the two-disc Collector’s Edition of *Mission Impossible: 3*. Jeffrey and Stan also take a trip to Lake Wobegon via *A Prairie Home Companion* and hang with the cool kids in *The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift*.
This synopsis will blow up your monitor in 5 seconds. Good luck, Jim (and get an extended warranty plan next time).
Technorati Tags: A Prairie Home Companion, DVD, DVD Review, Jack Black, Mission Impossible 3, Nacho Libre, Podcast, The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift, Tom CruiseCopyright © 2006 *The DVD Marquee - A DVD Podcast*. This Feed is for personal non-commercial use only. If you are not reading this material in your news aggregator, the site you are looking at is guilty of copyright infringement. Please contact [email protected] so we can take legal action immediately.Plugin by TaraganaDownload Standard Podcast

More...


----------

